# Esther, senior Maltese mix in Chicagoland



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Picture here, more info coming soon:
Adopt a Dog

I will probably go in to volunteer this weekend so I'll see her there. But she looks like a sweetie. I have a total soft spot for senior dogs.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

She does look like a sweetie and a real beautiful. There is so much behind her eyes. I hope someone takes her.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's a doll,I love the seniors too.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Christie, she looks like a sweetie! 

I keep thinking I need to volunteer over there - it's so close!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Saying a prayer for the right family for this "young" senior!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

More info, from Facebook...
Wall Photos | Facebook

Meet NAHS Dog of the Week! Esther is a 10-year-old female Maltese Mix who was transferred from another shelter after being found stray. She is a super sweet and affectionate girl, but does need some extra TLC due to the fact that she has no teeth. She is good with other dogs and possibly a cat. Kids in her new home should be at least 8 years old due to her petite size and age. Esther hopes you have room in your heart and home for a great gal like her.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Awe she not only looks like a sweetie, she sounds like one too! I am prayering for this sweet girl!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I volunteered and met Esther today. She is such a teeny tiny little girl! And very sweet too. She even licked me with her little tongue as it was sticking out the side of her mouth. I hope someone adopts her soon, she deserves to spend her golden years being pampered. :chili:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Awe that is wonderful, Christie!! Is she safe where she is? She looks like such a love!! I pray someone adopts her soon!! Thank you for seeing her and updating us!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Yep, she is safe there. They'll keep her there until she is adopted.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay, great!! That helps me breath easier!! Thank you!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

She is so close to me... so tempted to go visit her! still working on convincing the bf to rescue another fluff... :-/ not to mention so many adorable babies to choose from that need homes...


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

maggie -- just saw your post, was just thinking the same thing!! i have never been to naperville humane but i used to volunteer at ADOPT in naperville; great place too 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

They haven't updated their website yet, but they just posted on Facebook that she's been adopted. :aktion033: She was a little scared in the shelter, I'm sure she'll be very happy in a loving home!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

YAY!! For Esther!! I am so happy for her!! She sure does have the sweetest face!! Thank you for keeping us posted on her!!


----------

